# 1 sensor -> 2 computers?



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

I have used a wired system where I soldered two brackets together in order to use only one sensor. I had to add a few feet of wire in order to reach the rear handlebar. Now I want to use two wireless computers instead. What model of computer can work for me?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ohm said:


> I have used a wired system where I soldered two brackets together in order to use only one sensor. I had to add a few feet of wire in order to reach the rear handlebar. Now I want to use two wireless computers instead. What model of computer can work for me?


Interesting. Range is likely to be the biggest problem, and some are somewhat 'directional', to minimize interference, hurting your odds. 

Garmins would likely work. I've messed up pairing before and ended up reading off my wife's bike when we're on separate bikes. On the tandem we both use our Garmins, but don't bother with the sensor - just let GPS do the trick.


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

As Dan stated, I think range will be your problem. I moved my speed sensor from the front fork to the chainstay (not a tandem) for use on a trainer and the computer would not respond. Cateye mc1000 wireless (or something like that). Good luck.


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

Most wireless computers don't have the range for a tandem. CatEye V3 and V2c will work they have a 5 meter min range. I use 2 of the V2c with 1 sensor on our tandem.

Dave


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

My buddy uses the VDO successfully. It locks into the signal and is only bout 25 bucks on Nashbar.


----------



## josephgrimes (May 15, 2007)

i think bontrager node computers would work. its an ANT+ computer so two computers should be able to pick up from one ANT+ speed and/or cadence sensor. just saying.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

I have a bontrager node 1 on the front and a Cateye Strada double wireless on the rear of my tandem.
I'm not fond of the bontrager node 1 because it has problems with speed sensor in my case.

I should have done more research on the cateye because it only has 1m transmission.

the best solution that I know works is either the Cateye V3 or V2C wireless. Both do cadence and speed at the least and can share sensor. It also has a 5 m range.

Here is what the tech at Cateye told me.
Hi Jon

You can use two V3 or V2c model computer head unit components (one on each handlebar) with both head units synched up to one single V3/V2c speed/cadence sensor on the rear (chainstay)

Alternatively, you can use a combination of two products, either a wireless speed/cadence model (V3, V2c or Strada Double Wireless) on the rear and a wired speed model (Strada or Enduro 8) up front (on the fork) OR a combination of our wired speed/cadence model (Strada Cadence) on the rear and a wireless speed model (Adventure, Commuter, Strada Wireless, Urban Wireless, Micro Wireless or Vectra Wireless) or wired speed model (Strada or Enduro 8) up front.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

I bought a Bontrager node 2 computer. I was able to use it on my tandem in parallel to my node 1. I also included two hr sensors and all worked with just 1 set of speed, cadence sensors.

I solved the speed sensor issue where it stopped transmitting.

I like the node 1 and 2 because ofnthe screen size.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

I added two Bontrager heart rate monitors. To pair them with the individual computers they must be out of ranger of each other.


----------

